# Won't believe what this Judge was doing...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I won't post the story here, but this is the link:

http://www.tulsaworld.com/NewsStory.asp?ID=060627_Ne_A1_Court53194


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Gross!!!




Do you know what Tulsa spells backwards? 

A slut.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

C'mon... You know he isn't the only Judge doing this :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Wacko's on Bench*

I knew some contractors who had to remodel holding cells in a big city in Ohio. They could go on and on about crazy stuff that happened while they were there. Some was about Judges and some about prisoners. Stories like this just reinforces what they were saying. :roll: :vom:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ahhh.......Our judicial system at "work". :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

I think I want to be a judge now. :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> I think I want to be a judge now. :-D


Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Lmao!!!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*follow up*

Guilty: Judge Accused Of Using Penis Pump In Court

Court Reporter Fired After Giving Statement

UPDATED: 8:08 am CDT June 30, 2006
BRISTOW, Okla. -- A jury in Oklahoma has convicted a former judge of exposing himself by using a sexual device behind the bench while presiding over court cases.

The Creek County jury found Donald Thompson, 59, guilty on four counts of indecent exposure and recommended one year in prison and a $10,000 on each count.

The investigation into Thompson's actions began after a police officer saw a device known as a "penis pump" in the judge's courtroom. The charges involved four separate jury trials in 2002 and 2003.

Long-time court reporter Lisa Foster testified that she traced an unfamiliar sound in the courtroom to her boss. She testified that she saw Thompson expose himself at least 15 times.

Thompson denied using the device and said it was a gag gift that he kept under his bench but he denied ever using it. He suggested that members of the Sapulpa Police Department and court personnel plotted against him.

Foster told her story to authorities only after being subpoenaed, saying she feared she would lose her job. Thompson fired Foster after the investigation began.

Several people testified that they never saw him do anything inappropriate.

The witnesses said they were present during trials when Thompson allegedly used a sexual device called a "penis pump" or shaved himself and never saw nor heard anything unusual.

The witnesses included attorney Creekmore Wallace and Creek County District Attorney's Office investigator Ed Willingham.

Sentencing is set for Aug. 14.

Thomas served more than 20 years on the bench in eastern Oklahoma before his retirement in 2004. The conviction will require Thompson to register as a sex offender, and could jeopardize his $7,489.91-a-month pension from the state.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Surely he won't lose his job????


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Surely he won't lose his job????


If he does then i'll take his job.  Of course I will make sure to be more discreat about it.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

If he actually gets jail time, you know that there are few guys in there just waiting for a judge to come through the door, much less one that uses a penis pump during trials. I'm sure the old judge's "needs" will be taken care of. LOL!


----------

